# Deworming a Pregnant Goat



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

My one girlie that is due Feb 19th and just looks alittle rough for my comfort. I have copper boluses for her but have not gave them yet. I was wondering about deworming her, but don't want anything bad to happen. Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

All I did was 1cc of Ivomec injectible (I did it Sub-Q) for all my goats, pregnant or not.

Of course, I'd had a fecal done, too, and they were all fairly clear, just a minor roundworm infestation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get a fecal done on her? If we had that.... we would know...what type of worm to treat..... :wink: 
If you can't....
For regular worm types...it is safe to give Ivomac injectable.... down the throat..... safe for pregnant goats...I give 1cc per 33 lbs... to my boer goats...Please note... don't get ...or give "Ivomac plus to preggo goats......


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks!!! The copper boluses should be okay, right?


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

What is the difference between Ivomec and Ivomec Plus concerning pregnant does? I gather "regular" Ivomec is safe for pregnant does and was wondering why the Plus wasn't - I don't want to buy the wrong treatment by mistake. For all other uses I was under the impression the Ivomec Plus was the right stuff to use.

I have also been told that you should always administer SC as orally causes the medication to pass through the digestive system too quickly. Is that true?


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I do believe it's the "Plus" part. Ivomec Plus has an added wormer to treat liver flukes, and isn't safe for pregnant does.

I also know a guy who gives SafeGuard year-round, but that's not something I'd really do...I prefer rotating my wormers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!!! The copper boluses should be okay, right?


 The boluses not sure it is so hard to determine how much one should have....I personally am afraid of overdosing it....



> What is the difference between Ivomec and Ivomec Plus concerning pregnant does?





> I do believe it's the "Plus" part. Ivomec Plus has an added wormer to treat liver flukes, and isn't safe for pregnant does.


 TheMixedBag...is absolutely correct.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

